# Decision time Hatties brother has been born!



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie's potential brother has been born last Sat 28 April! One of two boys in litter of five it is decision time! I can wait for another litter later in the year but I really don't want a pup in the autumn too many wet times in the garden waiting for a potty result! Will be going to see him next weekend will let you know!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck making your decision - I was very spontaneous with Clyde but glad that we brought him home!
Treacle will give lots of advice to Hattie on keeping her brother in check!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Best of luck. 

I'd love a puppy number 2. 😁


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Go for it Sue I was spontaneous too like Nadine and I have never looked back!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ohhhh exciting and a perfect time of year :-D x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooh how exciting Sue cant wait to hear xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

More puppies for a Devon meet - will this one fit in your new Mulberry?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

*Meet Harry Hattie's new potential housemate!*

Monday afternoon is decision time! Eric may now well be Harry as he is not really an Eric!

















He is the big red boy in the middle! Showed him to Hattie she was not interested hey just a bit of life's rich pathway she will adapt! She does not get it all her own way!( I think)


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love the name HARRY....
Go for it, i'm sure she'll love the company when she gets use to him being around 

He's really handsome, love the other pups too xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

How can you possibly say No to Harry - he is far too scrummy!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess it is a done deal will take my cheque book!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Yey!!! He's gorgeous... Jarvis was Harry when born.. Love the name except our hamster is a Harry, hence the name change !! Lol.. Too confusing  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Harry it is think it is probably a done deal just wish the weather was just a bit more summer like! I wake up in the middle of the night and think what am I doing as Hattie sleeps through the night but if I don't do it now I know I won't do it in the winter! Anyway you only pass this way once so I guess I should just go for it!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

That's the attitude  please don't blame us when you go through the toileting and sleepless nights again lol!! As said before I think now is the best time and I am sure when you get him the sun will be back ;-) x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

zed said:


> That's the attitude  please don't blame us when you go through the toileting and sleepless nights again lol!! As said before I think now is the best time and I am sure when you get him the sun will be back ;-) x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great decision Sue as Harry looks too good to pass up! We're hoping our next pup will be born next month and I have the same nerves as you as Biscuit has been such a good puppy, especially at night. However, I agree, life's too short to dwell on such worries and everyone else seems to be loving having two!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Great decision Sue as Harry looks too good to pass up! We're hoping our next pup will be born next month and I have the same nerves as you as Biscuit has been such a good puppy, especially at night. However, I agree, life's too short to dwell on such worries and everyone else seems to be loving having two!


Having had two dogs before I think it is a good choice. If you need to leave them they have each other so they do not become too attached to you and can cope with a change of surroundings. However I may feel differently getting up in the middle of the night for two months!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How exciting!! The pups are so cute,cant wait to see lots of pics of your new little boy xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I agree that it feels easier to leave two - although I don't find it do it that often. I'm hoping that my 'close the door at 11pm and not go back until 7am, with puppy pad in the crate' policy will work next time too as I hate sleepless nights! However, I might be proved wrong! It will be worth it in the end though.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes, I agree that it feels easier to leave two - although I don't find it do it that often. I'm hoping that my 'close the door at 11pm and not go back until 7am, with puppy pad in the crate' policy will work next time too as I hate sleepless nights! However, I might be proved wrong! It will be worth it in the end though.



Not sure how my nights will go, Hattie sleeps on my bed and does not need a toilet break between 9pm and 7am! Harry will be in crate beside the bed and will probably get a break in the middle of the night eventually he will probably also sleep on the bed ( I may just move into the spare room!) Just have to do one day at a time there is nothing a good steam clean cannot resolve!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Harry is gorgeous, and the name goes perfectly with Hattie.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Harry and Hattie they just sound perfect together!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Harry and Hattie they just sound perfect together!


:iagree: the names sounds great together. Congratulations on going for it! Totally jealous....enjoy!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab news Sue!  He looks gorgeous!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Monday afternoon is decision time! Eric may now well be Harry as he is not really an Eric!
> 
> View attachment 2632
> 
> ...


Hi Harry .. great news Sue .. Oh I have missed so much ... lots more photos needed ... oh lovely puppy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad to see you've gone for it, they all look lovely. You wont mind waking up at 4 when its light and the birds are singing as opposed to dark, wet and frosty. Lucky Hattie, roll on home time x x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Poor Harry may now be 'Minton!' Daft I know but got to thinking the money I would have spent on Badminton now cancelled will pay for pup I wondered if I would like something to remind me of what I had missed. I used to be indecisive now I am not so sure!! Will decide on Monday.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Eric, Harry, Minton. Whoever he ends up being, he will be a lovely addition to the family.

I'm back to erring for a second pup, but I know hubby will put his foot down. I've had a busy couple of weeks and he will say I can't manage one half the time let along two.  think I will have to start playing down the busy-ness


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha minton,love it!! And when he is naughty he will be bad-minton lol xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He looks very cute ,go for it!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mandym said:


> Haha minton,love it!! And when he is naughty he will be bad-minton lol xxx


Nice one!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Eric, Harry, Minton. Whoever he ends up being, he will be a lovely addition to the family.
> 
> I'm back to erring for a second pup, but I know hubby will put his foot down. I've had a busy couple of weeks and he will say I can't manage one half the time let along two.  think I will have to start playing down the busy-ness


I may be missing something here but why should it be down to your ability to manage can't hubby help?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> I may be missing something here but why should it be down to your ability to manage can't hubby help?


You'd think so, but Nah. He made it very clear when I begged for 6 months to get a dog, that it would be my dog and wouldn't get involved  I just agreed to everything, thinking, you are so going to love my choice of dog and will get involved. Which to be fair he does, up to a point. Even when Millie was a little puppy and he trod in one of her poos , he just quiety cleared it up 

But, he works long hours, so the daily care is really down to me as I work from home. I drop him at the station, take Millie for a walk, clean her paws in muddy weather, then get ready for work. I walk her late afternoon before he gets home. So weekly daily care is really down to me. 

At weekends its different, he gets a bit more involved. Walks her if I can't, bathes her and lets her sleep on our bed sometimes 

So big progress from his original stance, but she really is my dog.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Decision time postponed to Thurs 17 May! Pat sent me an email she forgot she had agreed to take her grandchild for a hospital app tomorrow! So visit re sheduled for Thurs 17th! Four more days of indecision! Have been telling everyone I am going to see pup idea being hard to back out if everyone waiting for a result. I know it is the right decision roll on Thursday! Will take my decent camera so should be able to post decent shots! OK straw poll Harry or Minton perticularly liked the posts if he was badly behaved he would be 'Bad-Minton!' Help!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue .. I vote Minton ... although I like both names  

Lots of pics Thursday please .. with a 'Introducing Minton or Harry' thread please ... 

Come on we need lots of new puppy intros on here ... I love puppy threads (just love cockapoos really) ... xxx

Most of all enjoy meeting your new puppy .. nothing quite like it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Have to go with Harry


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I like them both ... sitting on the fence.. I think he'll get Minty but I quite like that x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

This is turning into the most postponed visit ever! I realised that Thurs was Devon County Show and the last place you need to be at show kicking out time is the M5 around J30 exactly when I would be on my way back from Pat's! So now we do Sunday nice quiet motorway (I hope!) hang on in there pics will get posted in the end. Good thing is Hattie will have had a cut and blow dry before she meets her first mum!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think meeting your new puppy is worth the wait  .. hurry up Sunday .. just not sure we can all hold on   .. we are all so excited to meet Harry/Minton  ...

Actually Hattie and Harry .. has a ring to it .. what do you think?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hattie and Harry does have a ring to it!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I think meeting your new puppy is worth the wait  .. hurry up Sunday .. just not sure we can all hold on   .. we are all so excited to meet Harry/Minton  ...
> 
> Actually Hattie and Harry .. has a ring to it .. what do you think?


I know what you mean but the majority of my friends like the 'Bad' 'Minton' spin also Minton could be the next Fenton if he disgraces himself! As I said to Pat unless he has two heads I guess he is a done deal! Sunday is definatley the photo call.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. he's your puppy then .. sound like a deal to me .. 

what more do you want .. oh yes a cockapoo puppy cuddle lol .. and lots of photos for your crazy forum buddies   

How old is he now? .... then the countdown until puppy comes home


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. he's your puppy then .. sound like a deal to me ..
> 
> what more do you want .. oh yes a cockapoo puppy cuddle lol .. and lots of photos for your crazy forum buddies
> 
> How old is he now? .... then the countdown until puppy comes home


He was born on 28 April so only just two weeks! Pat has so many people wanting puppies decision time has to be earlier than perhaps we would like but previous owners get first choice! There are two Apricot/White girls who are stunning but I know bitches fight so I really want a boy this time and Minton is also a stunner he has a white spot on his head. Hattie will always be Queen Bee so as long as Minton understands this everthing should go swimmingly!!! He should be home end of June.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. he will know who is boss don't you worrry about that .. You  closely followed by Hattie lol ... 

He sounds wonderful ..


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. he will know who is boss don't you worrry about that .. You  closely followed by Hattie lol ...
> 
> He sounds wonderful ..


I hope you are right. I am used to dealing with men who have very high opinions of their own ability sadly their views often did not match up to reality! Will try the same tactics with Minton but often boy dogs if neutered back down in the face of a strong bitch (Hattie not me!)


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great news Sue! Very exciting.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Nearly backed out! Hattie has had a bit of a poorly tummy over the last two days last night she had me up every one and a half hours! She is much better today and to be fair this is the first time I have had her a bit off colour, however it made me think do I want to get up in the middle of the night again? Nearly cancelled my Sunday visit but it is still on and as a friend said there is never a right time to get a pup you just have to go for it.
Anyway Hattie is off for a cut and blow dry tomorrow morning to make her presentable for Pat! Pics of Minton to follow.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased Hattie seems better today .. and I couldn't agree with you more about when to get a puppy.. when the time is right for you, that would be my answer  so go for it when you are ready  

Bring on Minton  I do smile everytime I type his name .. which is a good sign xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Nearly backed out again!! Hattie still not right fine in herself wants to play and walk but astonishing sounds coming from her tum! Went to vet this morning she has had a muscle relaxent special sensetive food a humungus sryinge of probiotic paste (horse wormer syringe smaller!) antibiotics for five days. Decided if Pat answered phone I would cancel visit fortunatley she must have been out! so tomorrow is still on. I always go with my gut reaction and so far the reaction is still to go and see Minton so watch this space!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I definately think this little pup is meant to be with you,i cant wait to hear how you get on,hopefully with pics too x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

mandym said:


> I definately think this little pup is meant to be with you,i cant wait to hear how you get on,hopefully with pics too x


 I think so too, once I named him it was as if he was already here. I think I am just thinking about a quiet life but you have to stretch the boundaries to shake things up a bit and once the deal is done you just get on with it so 'Hold the Front Page!' pics to follow.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck visiting little minton today,im so excited for you lol.Have fun and remember lots of pics!! xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> I think so too, once I named him it was as if he was already here. I think I am just thinking about a quiet life but you have to stretch the boundaries to shake things up a bit and once the deal is done you just get on with it so 'Hold the Front Page!' pics to follow.


I am totally with you on this! I have had the easiest time with Biscuit and am sure that next time I'll have a right little pickle! - but having got used to one dog, I'm really looking forward to the challenge - and the laughs they will bring along the way. They are good for the soul! x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Well the deal is done see Meet Minton in Cockapoo Pictures who could resist? Hattie met her dad he gave her 'some words of advice' mainly remember I am the dad! Minton can come home after 23 June no going back now!!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Sooooo excited for you!! Obviously was meant to be ;-) xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

